# Mayo park



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

So decided to stop by mayo park this morning about 7:30 am and try my luck withing the first 10 minuets hooked a nice spotted bass that was just around 12 inches and felt like it was a pound and a half or so. Anyways that was a good start released him back for future anglers and on the very next cast hit a palm sized bluegill I do not think this one was quite one pound probably a 8 oz or so released it also. Caught both fish on a Rebel Crickhopper crank bait. Spent another 30 minuets or so casting out no real bites after that so packed up and went home sure not a honey hole but was a good start to my Saturday. 
All in all fun morning did have pics but having issues retrieving them if I can save them will post. Anyways have fun guys and if you are in Milton and just have time to cast a line a few times this could be a nice spot to try your luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You talking about on 90 next to Taco Bell? 
If so - probably not a spotted bass and never eat a fish from that part of pond creek!!


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey thanks for the tips I did release the fish. Is that area heavily polluted? The markings looked like a picture of a spotted bass but I could be wrong did try to take a picture but unable to get it loaded to the pc. I am new to this so may have misidentified the fish also.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

As far as I know - no spotted bass here and yes - very polluted. - don't even think they allow swimming there


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yellow river and BW both have spotted bass.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

It very well could have been spotted bass the surest way to tell is spots have a little rough patch on their tongue largemouth have completely smooth tongue


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lots of spots on yellow.


----------

